# How many Guest Certificates do we get?



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2021)

Somewhere along the line I understood Guest Certificates were issued at 2 per year per account.  Obviously, that is either incorrect, or the policy has changed.

Today is my anniversary date.  I have a 12K account.  Yesterday I had zero Guest Certificates available to me.  Today I have 4 available.  Am I incorrect in my understanding, or did something change while I wasn't looking?

Yesterday's screen cap:





Today:





Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 1, 2021)

You get 2 for every 10,000 credits or part thereof.   So you had 2 good to the end of your anniversary month.  You got 2 more at the beginning of your anniversary month.  You will have 4 this month with 2 expiring at the end of the month.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 1, 2021)

Did you use your 2 last year?   If not, zero yesterday is the part that was wrong.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 1, 2021)

Click on “Detailed Information “ right below and you will see expiration dates.  If all 4 expire at the same time then it’s a mystery.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks, JohnPaul.  All Guest Certificates for 2020 allowance were used, and I don't remember there ever being 4 at a time.  I was thinking there were only two available at a time.

The Detailed Information shows this:





So am I understanding that since I have a 12K account, I get two GC for the first 10K, and and then two more for the other 2K credits?

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thats an error. Maybe they'll fix it but maybe they won't. The rule hasn't changed. You should get 2 per year - 1 for every 10k credits or part thereof.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> Thats an error. Maybe they'll fix it but maybe they won't. The rule hasn't changed. You should get 2 per year.



Thanks.  That's what I was thinking, and it's why I was surprised to see four available today. I only had two available last year, and I used them both.

I'll watch to see if it changes.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 1, 2021)

For GC it is suppose to be 1 per 10K Credits or part thereof. So a 12K would get 2 GC. 

Our Anniversary Date is also August 1. I looked at our Account and we got twice as many GC as we were suppose to get. We never use our 9. So I really do not think we will use 18. There has been no Communication from the WM BOD saying that they were going to double the number of GC.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> For GC it is suppose to be 1 per 10K Credits or part thereof. So a 12K would get 2 GC.
> 
> Our Anniversary Date is also August 1. I looked at our Account and we got twice as many GC as we were suppose to get. We never use our 9. So I really do not think we will use 18. There has been no Communication from the WM BOD saying that they were going to double the number of GC.



Ok, so it's not just my account then.  Since I've never received more than 2, it surprised me to see 4 today.

I wonder if anybody with a July (or previous month) anniversary also got double GC's? Maybe WM is thinking this is something that is useful? Or they're trying to get people to use their accumulated credits that stacked up during Covid?

Dave


----------



## samara64 (Aug 1, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks, JohnPaul.  All Guest Certificates for 2020 allowance were used, and I don't remember there ever being 4 at a time.  I was thinking there were only two available at a time.
> 
> The Detailed Information shows this:
> 
> ...



Have July and June accounts and both got one for every 10K or a part of as expected.

They will come back and fix it. Frankly, I do not care as I had quite a few this and last year that went unused.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 1, 2021)

On a FB group they said GCs have been wrong the first few days of the month for several months but it gets corrected.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2021)

Still have double the number of GC's from 8/01/21.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 13, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Still have double the number of GC's from 8/01/21.



Handy if you need them.   I’ve never used one.


----------

